# 4 Month Puppy Tooth Fell off!?



## Maximus43 (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it ok if on of his front tooth fell off. He likes to chew on the corner of walls when im not looking even though he has plenty of toys and other safe stuff to chew but recently while bathing him I noticed a bit of blood coming from his mouth when he licked me and when I opened up I noticed he had a tiny tooth that fell off will it grow back or is he going to be a toothless German from now on


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The puppy teeth are supposed to fall out and be replaced with their adult teeth. At 4 months this is normal.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Puppies teethe between 4 and 6 months old. Just like human baby teeth fall out and are replaced by adult teeth, your puppy's baby teeth will fall out too. Often there's some blood, it's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, drywall itself isn't too terrible, but older drywall can sometimes contain molds, which can cause trouble. You might want to try and block your pup off from it if you can.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Are you saving baby teeth? I never found many before (I think they swallow them) but my goal with Grim is to save all I can find.  I'd only worry if he's bleeding a lot or it doesn't stop. You may see blood on his toys or other things he chews on (oops!) while he's teething, also.


----------



## Maximus43 (Sep 29, 2012)

I appreciated the help and advice guys! I feel better now lol I couldn't find the tooth so im sure he swallowed it or it is just somewhere but too small for me to see. When do all there teeth usually start coming out?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Maximus43 said:


> I appreciated the help and advice guys! I feel better now lol I couldn't find the tooth so im sure he swallowed it or it is just somewhere but too small for me to see.* When do all there teeth usually start coming out?*




Generally 4 to 6 months, but it can vary. As for finding the teeth they lose, I found 1 the hard way by stepping on it


----------

